# Learning to build ROMs and Kernels



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

As an Android Novice, but computer proficient, I love to learn to tinker. I'd love to find some resources on how to build ROMs and Kernels from source files <GitHub, etc>. Any suggestions as to where to begin? Thanks.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26284023


----------

